# Replacing feedscrew nut on Astoba UW1



## chrissutton (Sep 4, 2019)

I recently purchased an Astoba UW1 lathe and am in the process of getting it working again.  The electric motor was shot, but also the main feedscrew nut needs to be replaced as there is a lot of slop in the main feedscrew (not totally sure I'm getting the terminology right here as I'm just getting up to speed on things).

I'm hoping there are some more experienced UW1 owners here that can help me figure out how to take this thing apart.

Right now I'm stuck trying to separate the main feedscrew from the feedgear mechanism:

Trying to get this off...



So I can replace this, which I'm pretty sure is really worn out...



But, I can't get that leadscrew out because it will not come apart from this.  There was a very small set screw that went through the middle of that shaft that I took out, but now sure where to go from here.


----------



## Janderso (Sep 4, 2019)

Can’t help you on your lathe but I saw you live on Orcas Island.
I spent a week there with my wife and two other couples. One of the most beautiful places on this earth.
Expensive though, everything comes over on the ferry.


----------



## bl00 (Sep 4, 2019)

Try sending a message to Mikron91.  He hasn't been here in a while, but he has one and has taken it apart.  Also try the "Old Swiss Machines" IO group https://groups.io/g/oldswissmachines  Several owners of UW1 machines are on there.


----------



## DiscoDan (Sep 4, 2019)

If the brass nut is worn out and you can't find a good one you can do what I did for an oddball shaped one. I ordered a round nut on McMaster Carr, bored out the hole in my original nut to fit the new nut, used Loctite and a set screw to secure it. Easy job.


----------



## chrissutton (Sep 5, 2019)

Thanks all.  After some more puzzling tonight, I was able to get things apart, and I'm now looking at that brass nut thing, and it is quite worn out. 




DiscoDan, your solution to fix this sounds like a perfect solution, which may get me up and running so I could fix this and then try and make a replacement for this on the actual lathe.  Oh, but before I could do that I also need to make or find the gear set that drives that lead screw.  They were missing.


----------



## Andres (Sep 5, 2019)

If you can't find the gears put an electronic lead screw on it.  Then you can cut anything.


----------



## chrissutton (Sep 6, 2019)

Thanks for the ideas about the lead screw.  I watched a number of videos on the electronic lead screw option.  Very interesting and something I may look at in the future.  I think I found the gears though.


----------



## macfun (Mar 21, 2021)

Hi Chris.

New here but UW1 owner for over 30 years ...

Did you get yours back to working condition ?

Kind regards


----------

